# Alien Clapton Wire Roll or Shots & flat wire



## Random_Sheep (1/9/16)

Hy guys and girls

Anyone know if there are any shops in JHB who have stoock of Alien Clapton wire, in either rolls or wire shots?

Am also looking for flat wire.

Let me know if anyone knows.......


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (1/9/16)

@Random_Sheep we have Alien Clapton pre built coils and wire shots


----------



## Naeem_M (1/9/16)

Morning @Random_Sheep ... we have Demon Killer Alien wire ... comes with cotton in the box too 
https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/wick-n-wire/


----------



## Random_Sheep (1/9/16)

Naeem_M said:


> Morning @Random_Sheep ... we have Demon Killer Alien wire ... comes with cotton in the box too
> https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/wick-n-wire/
> 
> View attachment 65749



@Naeem_M Thanks, looks like i'll be making a order later today. Do you accept cash on collection?



Vaperite South Africa said:


> @Random_Sheep we have Alien Clapton pre built coils and wire shots



@Vaperite South Africa Thanks, will keep you in mind.


----------



## Naeem_M (1/9/16)

@Random_Sheep ... yes we do!


----------

